# how to burn flv to dvd



## moly (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi everyone.

I've been trying to figure out a simple way of burning FLV to DVD and have been unsuccessful. The software that i have is roxio and i feel it is a little rigid and i don't really want to invest in another - i am ok with freewares though.

heeeeeeeeeeeeeelp!!!


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Try www.dvdflick.net. Version 1.3 beta seems to handle .flv if 1.2 does not. I haven't followed through to see if produces a viable DVD but it loaded fine.


----------

